# Problem with ZyDAS USB WiFi driver

## the_kira

Hi.

I'm trying to make ZyDAS USB WiFi card work, however, firmware seems to have some conflict with device bytecode... or sth like that.

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ace:1215 ZyDAS 

# iwconfig

wlan0     IEEE 802.11  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

# cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "iwconfig" )

iwconfig_wlan0="mode managed"

# ls /lib/firmware/zd1211/      

zd1211b_ub  zd1211b_uph  zd1211b_uphm  zd1211b_uphr  zd1211b_ur  zd1211_ub  zd1211_uph  zd1211_uphm  zd1211_uphr  zd1211_ur
```

Ok, now what happen when I try to start it up.

```
# ifconfig wlan0 up             

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out

# dmesg|tail                    

firmware: requesting zd1211/zd1211b_ub

usb 1-3: firmware version 0x4810 and device bootcode version 0x6720 differ

firmware: requesting zd1211/zd1211b_ur

usb 1-3: USB control request for firmware upload failed. Error number -110

zd1211rw 1-3:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -110
```

I'm using zd1211rw from 2.6.26 kernel and firmware downloaded from: http://users.tpg.com.au/cramond/zydas/ (I thought this is some official project site but now I'm not so sure...).

I don't know what more I have to paste, let me know what's missing.

Cheers.

-- EDIT

I forgot to add that I tried net-wireless/zd1211-firmware also with the same result

----------

